# Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 48 )



## ripjack13 (Nov 27, 2016)

*Is there a project you’re most proud of to date? Or A project or collaboration you’re looking forward to getting the chance to work on?





*

**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  , Megaladon, and the doc too...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (Nov 27, 2016)

Right now anything with my cnc. I bought it and haven't been able to use it yet so it's making me crazy (ier)!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Nov 27, 2016)

I made a clock for a friend with my cnc and it was probably to neatest project I have done. If I can find the picture I will post it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 27, 2016)

There are so many projects that I would like to work on in the future. A couple would include end grain cutting boards and mobile shop carts. This next year I'm also planning to build a new shop, which will override everything. Chuck

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 27, 2016)

The icebox I did for my wife is probably the project I'm proudest of so far. The living room set will probably eclipse that but I need to build that one yet...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Nov 27, 2016)

I built 4 wagon wheels some time back for a customer that were a HUGE PITA. A lot if it involved techniques that I had never done. I almost gave up on it many times, very frustrating. Got them done, client was happy, learned a lot from it. Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 27, 2016)

The project I like the most is my entry table. I had the concept in my head but I couldn't get it onto paper to work from. so I stacked the wood on a shelf for over a year. it required several techniques I had not done before. I wanted to build it without and nails or screws so items all joinery. (my brain has evolved beyond the monkey stage where apparently stuff like that comes easy @Brink )

I finally had an idea that I thought could work and now it's one of our favorite pieces of furniture.

I present to you (because I have pics of it unlike the guys posting above) my entry table made with pheasant wood shelves and koa legs.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Brink (Nov 27, 2016)

This is my favorite project. Almost 27 years in the making. Collaborated with Moma Brink

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 6 | +Karma 2 | Sincere 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 27, 2016)

Brink said:


> This is my favorite project. Almost 27 years in the making. Collaborated with Moma Brink
> 
> View attachment 117593


I so admire what you all have there, all of you are blessed in so many ways.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Nov 27, 2016)

Now you make me feel stoopid @Brink.


Great photo, that's a beautiful family!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 27, 2016)

Brink said:


> This is my favorite project. Almost 27 years in the making. Collaborated with Moma Brink
> 
> View attachment 117593



He had his tail digitally removed for that pic...I found the untouched version....

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 27, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> The project I like the most is my entry table. I had the concept in my head but I couldn't get it onto paper to work from. so I stacked the wood on a shelf for over a year. it required several techniques I had not done before. I wanted to build it without and nails or screws so items all joinery. (my brain has evolved beyond the monkey stage where apparently stuff like that comes easy @Brink )
> 
> I finally had an idea that I thought could work and now it's one of our favorite pieces of furniture.
> 
> ...



Don- Here's the build thread for it.

http://woodbarter.com/threads/working-to-make-momma-happy.18901/

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 27, 2016)

Lets see.....projects that I am most proud of ? Could be a few, all of which I don't have anymore due to divorce.......to retain my sanity, lol.


Black walnut kitchen table that I gave to the ex. I think it was the first project that I took from tree to finished item.


 
And this scrolled basket that I don't have anymore. I would like to do another one some day.


 
The mechanical thing that I am most proud of is my 1949 South Bend heavy 10 lathe that I completely restored over a years time. I have done some cool mechanical things with snowmobiles and motorcycles but none of them give me the joy I get when I run this thing. This was in my old shop, I have since moved and taken it apart again and moved it, just recently got it put back together again. It was a fun project.


 
Projects that I want to do? Well I really need to get my shops finished up!!! I keep getting side tracked with finding wood, tools, machines, house projects etc. Things on the bucket list are a Sam Maloof style rocker, A grandfather clock with a good movement in it, a new real wood workers work bench for the shop (this will happen soon after the shop is done), And I really want to build a boat. I have a plan for one, all the wood for the framing, and even the glass to cover the bottom and outside, the inside will be all sealed in clear epoxy so you can see that it is made of wood. But to do the boat I either have to empty out half the wood in the garage or find a place to store it, or build the boat someplace else which I don't want to do because all my tools are here. 
So many projects...........so little time.

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 27, 2016)

Brink said:


> This is my favorite project. Almost 27 years in the making. Collaborated with Moma Brink
> 
> View attachment 117593



I'll bet you made her do all the work and just stood around and supervised

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 27, 2016)

Have to agree with @Brink - The 5 kids and 9 Grands is our greatest project. When Kathie and I got together we had 5 teenagers- Insanity would be a good description. But our house remodel would be our greatest project. Making it to where would could accommodate 20+ at holidays.
Kathie's design- The 3 boys and my work. we all love this room. Fun using my building-plastering-woodworking skills in one spot...

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Nov 27, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I'll bet you made her do all the work and just stood around and supervised



It didn't happen that way.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 27, 2016)

our oldest project kid 1998 and 2016 with his new project- Ruby- I dreaded Dreds but knew this would pass- just like bad gas...... 18 and 36

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 3


----------



## Blueglass (Nov 27, 2016)

Taking a 2 day seminar outside Detroit on building a guitar amplifier from Bruce Egnater. It will be a head and I'm already planning on building a wooden shell before I go to it. I have a couple ideas I've been drawing out. The 2edges of live edge one might work... and then I found a log short at the bottom of my pile. PRetty sure it is some really nice Buttonwood that should yield plenty of material. I am 1/2 way through splitting it down the pith and the ryoba saw I've been using with wedges broke. I only got like 5 years of heavy use out of the dang thang....

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 27, 2016)

@Blueglass You took the seminar or are going to?


----------



## Blueglass (Nov 28, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> @Blueglass You took the seminar or are going to?


Going to hopefully March 4 and 5.


----------



## Sprung (Nov 28, 2016)

I've got to agree with Brink and Mike - my family. Currently we have two boys - 4 years old and almost 9 months old. Raising children is the most challenging, yet most rewarding thing I've ever done - and still have plenty of years ahead.

On the woodworking side of things, I've got a table that I'm going to build soon for my office that I'm looking forward to. The top is going to be a single 16" wide piece of walnut I have. After that I'm looking forward to building a trio of hutches - two for our home office and one for my work office. In addition to providing some much needed storage in the lower portions, mine in my work office and mine in the home office will have glass in the sides and doors so I can display some of my work, but mainly the work of fellow woodworkers that I have collected - and more works that I hope to collect as time goes on.

I do also plan to build a couple Morris chairs someday and probably even a full Mission/Arts & Crafts style living room set of furniture. Am also planning a full bedroom set build to begin sometime next year that will be in the Mission/A&C style.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## David Van Asperen (Nov 28, 2016)

@woodtickgreg 
Great projects and so reverse, you have a wide array of talents and interests. Really enjoyed seeing that basket great job, those are quite a challenge 
Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 28, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Lets see.....projects that I am most proud of ? Could be a few, all of which I don't have anymore due to divorce.......to retain my sanity, lol.
> 
> 
> Black walnut kitchen table that I gave to the ex. I think it was the first project that I took from tree to finished item.
> ...



Every time I look at that lathe I want one- WHY!! cause it is a work of art- we all know I would never use it.....................

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 28, 2016)

Blueglass said:


> Going to hopefully March 4 and 5.


Very cool, if you do maybe we can get together. What city is it going to be in?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 28, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Every time I look at that lathe I want one- WHY!! cause it is a work of art- we all know I would never use it.....................


I'm thinking I might do a similar thing with the Powermatic millrite that I have been moving, I think it needs some love. Maybe I'll start a thread on it in the classroom when I do it.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 28, 2016)

David Van Asperen said:


> @woodtickgreg
> Great projects and so reverse, you have a wide array of talents and interests. Really enjoyed seeing that basket great job, those are quite a challenge
> Dave


@David Van Asperen thank you for the compliments. I call myself a jack of many trades master of none, lol.


----------



## Sprung (Nov 28, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> I'm thinking I might do a similar thing with the Powermatic millrite that I have been moving, I think it needs some love. Maybe I'll start a thread on it in the classroom when I do it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (Nov 28, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Very cool, if you do maybe we can get together. What city is it going to be in?


Berkley, MI. I am having to research the area now.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 28, 2016)

Blueglass said:


> Berkley, MI. I am having to research the area now.


That's just a little west of me, about 20 to 30 minutes away. We should definitely try and get together, I would love to meet you and talk shop some. When is the seminar?
And you won't be far from Royal oak, nice little town to hang out and get a bite to eat. Always something going on in Royal Oak.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Nov 29, 2016)

Saturday is from 9am until 8pm, Sunday 9am until 6 or so if I remember right. I'm sure I'll get in Friday and it looks like I will have to rent a car. I love good food. One more thing to look forward to on this trip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 29, 2016)

Blueglass said:


> Going to hopefully March 4 and 5.


I went back in the thread and found the date, lol. if you do this message me and we can exchange phone numbers and get together. either for a bite to eat or hang out in my shop if there's time. I always look forward to meeting the members from WB and talking about our common interest.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## jaustin (Dec 1, 2016)

Looking forward to carve this one., in the next week or so.
Its for a coworker's wife.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------

